# Tinkerbell is gone.



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

She was put to sleep this morning, her mobility has been horrendous this week, she was on max pain relief and i was bathing her everyday but she was still getting sore, she had to drag that side and just laid in the shed the whole time. 

I'm heartbroken, she was licking me only two hours ago whilst i cuddled her.... i can't believe shes gone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry Lara.

Binky free at the bridge Tinkerbell xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry Crofty. 

She's now back with Saffy and Dreamer.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that Crofty xxx.
Binky free beautiful one.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Crofty  
Binky free with Saffy and Dreamer at rainbow bridge little one.

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. RIP Tinkerbell, binky free little one xx


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. Tinkerbell was one of the most beautiful rabbits on here. :crying: Take comfort in knowing she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry Lara she was a beautiful girl always posing for the camera I'm sure she is in a better place now with her old friends, you gave her the best home


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Tinkerbell was such a beautiful bun... I loved her pictures. I'm so sorry for your loss...

Binky free forever little angel xxx


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

SO sorry to hear.

RIP Tinkerbell, binky free x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Rainbow bridge and binkyful next life awaites...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry.

RIP Tinkerbell.

Hugs.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

There's a thread in rainbow bridge with pictures  x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't been on here for ages and just saw this very sad news :crying: Tink was such a cutie and she had an amazing time with you and the other buns. Binky free Tink. Hope your holding up ok -x-


----------

